# Rest In Peace Magic....



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am wanting to tell you all that a friend of mine has lost her mare to colic. She was a 20 year old Arabian mare. The thing that hurt her more was that mare was teaching her children how to ride. They had to put her down yesterday. They are burying her today. She will be greatly missed by a family that loved her. They owned Magic since 1996.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

It is so difficult to go through a loss, and it is so hard to think about. 

She will be galloping in open fields with her friends and others who have passed.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks for your condolences...


----------

